# Diagnostic socket - B Klasse 544 '02 reg.



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

trying to have an engine fault diagnosed at the moment (thread also in the Fiat Ducato Chassis area) and the garage have asked about the diagnostic socket.

Apparently there is usually one in the cabin area on Ducato (and other) trucks so the diagnostics can be read from within the cabin and whilst driving.

The only plug they can find is on the near side in the engine bay; this is a non-standard 3 pin plug. They can connect, but cannot read any diagnostics.

Does anyone have any experience/knowledge of the diagnostic sockets?

Any pointers towards an engine code reader which works for this model?

Local Fiat main dealer has only been a dealer for a year and doesn't have the equipment to read diagnostics from an '02 model!

Cheers

LGC


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

I,m sure on my last m/home it was under drivers seat ?

Terry :?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There is one under the drivers seat on mine which could be it as it's big enough.

Johnny F


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apparently there is usually one in the cabin area on Ducato (and other) trucks so the diagnostics can be read from within the cabin and whilst driving.
> Local Fiat main dealer has only been a dealer for a year and doesn't have the equipment to read diagnostics from an '02 model!
> ...


Hi, I am not an expert but OBD2 compliant vehicles must have the Diagnostic Link Connector (DLC) located in the drivers or passengers compartment in the area bounded by the drivers end of the instrument panel to 300mm beyond the vehicle centre line, attached to the instrument panel and easy to access from the drivers seat. The preferred location is between the steering column and the vehicle centre line.
I am sure that your vehicle is not OBD2 compliant and therefore the regulations do not apply.
If you have a DLC then it will be bespoke on a vehicle of that age and only function on that manufacturers test equipment.

www.ecuworld.com/OBD2_Explained.html for an explanation.
Ray


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Confirmed that the three pin plug beside the ECU on the near side is the diagnostic socket.

The garage had Fiat Technical Services in to help, who said "Of course your computer can read the codes - where is the adapter?".

Turns out their Fiat Main Dealer kit was missing the adapter for the Ducato 2001 model range.

I ended up with two problems diagnosed:

(1) Faulty 'drive by wire' throttle connection. The garage traced the wiring from the throttle pedal and found a corroded connection which they cleaned up.
(2) Faulty turbo temperature sensor - I think this was coincidence because this didn't match the earier problems that we had, and the light was hard on for this fault.


----------

